# 24" Gamer TFT



## djnoob (16. November 2010)

Nabend allerseits,

nach drei halb Jahren möchte ich mir einen neuen TFT gönnen und der sollte eigentlich bestimmte Wünsche erfüllen.

- Spielen in 1920x1080 Auflösung.
- Keine Schlieren
- Kein Brummen
- Stromverbrauch max 50 Watt

Habe noch eine 285GTX SSC drin und die soll erstmals auch bleiben.
Spiele eigentlich wenn der PC mitmacht mit voller Auflösung sowie mit voller AA bzw. Kantenglättung. 

benutzt wird der Monitor zu 90% für Games und den Rest fürs Internet.

Wollte eigentlich auch nicht mehr als 250€ ausgeben. Lieber wäre es mir auch günstiger.

Ich weiss nicht ob es wieder ein 22" werden könnte, weil die preise da etwas tiefer sind, als bei den 24".


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

Hir den, Samsung BX2450, hab ich selber und hat sogar LED Hintergrund Beleuchtung, allerdings sind die Standart Einstellungen für den Fisch, musst selber Hand anlegen und Farben, Kontras.........manuell Einstellen. Link:
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, 2x HDMI (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
War ofizieller Monitor bei den Wordl Cyber Games, also zum zocken eignet er sich auf jeden fall.


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2010)

Ich stimme hulkhardy1 zu 100% zu. Der Monitor ist klasse! Ich hab ihn selber. Selbst bei den schnellsten Shootern (UT, Quake) schliert er nicht. Das mit den Einstellungen ist nicht so wild. Jeder hat ja einen eigenen Farbgeschmack. Die Farben sind sehr gut, und machen bei BluRay und DVD ebenfalls eine gute Figur.


----------



## Geko (16. November 2010)

Asus hat auch noch einen guten 24" Gaming-Monitor.
Asus VE246H

Trifft deine Suchkriterien, aber ist halt auch kein LED Monitor wie der vorgeschlagene BX2450. Dafür aber etwas günstiger.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

Wobei man sagen muss das dies LED Hintergrundbeuchtung oft überschätzt wird, ist eine nette zugabe, sollte aber kein Kaufgriterium sein. Der strom spar Effekt ist halt sehr trastisch. Der BX 2450 verbraucht gerade mal 27 Watt und durch zusätzliche Energiespar Funktionen kann man in auf fast 15 Watt drücken. Die Beleuchtung im Hintergrund, LED, ist etwas gleichmäßiger als ber herkömlichen Monitoren aber auch nicht frei von Lichthöfen.


----------



## Geko (16. November 2010)

Ja, die Einsparung beim Strom ist schon deutlich.
Aus dem Grund habe ich auch den VE246H vorgeschlagen.

Das ist die Economy Line von ASUS und soll dadurch auch unter 35 Watt verbrauchen.
Zumindest laut der Produktseite von ASUS 

Es gibt noch den VW246H. Ist im Endeffekt der selbe Monitor nur verbraucht er etwas mehr Strom.
Das liegt daran
VW246h: Brightness(Max): 300
VE246H: Brightness(Max): 250


----------



## djnoob (16. November 2010)

hulk: Ich habe gestern abend nochmal hier im Forum gestöbert und denke das es der Samsung BX2450 sein wird.

Aber das problem ist, ich habe eine Wandhalterung wo gerade mein 226BW dran sitzt. Der Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 hat doch eine andere Vesa?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

Sorry aber der BX2450 hat keine Vesa Bohrungen. Da ist nix mit Wandhalterung! Das liegt daran das er super flach ist und man die Anschlüsse daher nicht unten an dem Monitor anbringen konnte, er si teinfach zu flach. Deswegne stehen die nach ninten ab und man kann ihn deswegen auch nicht an die Wand machen.


----------



## djnoob (16. November 2010)

Und wie sieht es bei Asus VE246H aus?
Steht nix mit Vesa oder etc.

@Edit: Ich sehe gerade, das beim 226BW die Helligkeit mit 300cd/m² angegeben ist. Bei den anderen beiden wie Asus und Samsung die Helligkeit nur 250cd/m² hat.
Da bei mir die helligkeit aber auf 100% eingestellt ist, ob es einen nachteil bringt, wie, das es eventuell dunkler wird?


----------



## siRtobey (16. November 2010)

Ich kann dir den BenQ XL2410T sehr empfehlen. 120hz viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten usw.


----------



## Geko (16. November 2010)

Wenn du bei dem ASUS Link auf "Specifications" klickst, dann siehst du da alle technischen Details. Z.b. steht da auch, dass die VESA-Bohrung 100*100 ist

Mechanical Design:
Chassis Colors: Black
Tilt: +20°~ -5° 
VESA Wall Mounting: 100x100 

Ich denke nicht, dass der Unterschied zwischen 250 und 300 cd/m² soviel ausmacht.
Falls du aber die 300'er Helligkeit haben möchtest, kannst ja zum VW246H greifen.


----------



## djnoob (16. November 2010)

Danke Geko, das ist dann wohl der kaufgrund für den Asus. Muss ich vorhin überlesen haben mit dem vesa.

Dann brauche ich wenigstens nicht neuen Wandhalterung zu kaufen.
Aber trotzdem interessiert mich jetzt die frage mit dem 250er und 300er Helligkeit.


----------



## Cash (16. November 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hir den, Samsung BX2450, hab ich selber und hat sogar LED Hintergrund Beleuchtung, allerdings sind die Standart Einstellungen für den Fisch, musst selber Hand anlegen und Farben, Kontras.........manuell Einstellen. Link:
> Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, 2x HDMI (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> War ofizieller Monitor bei den Wordl Cyber Games, also zum zocken eignet er sich auf jeden fall.


 

Den habe ich auch und ich bin vollstens zufrieden!!!

mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

@djnoob, das mit der Helligkeit ist so ne Sache da kannst du den Hersteller Angaben so gut wie garnicht vertrauen. Das Problem ist das jeder mit einem eigenem Firmen Standart die Helligkeit misst. Es kann durchaus sein das beide den gleichen Helligkeitsgrad haben obwohl bei dem einem 250 und bei dem anderen 300 steht. Das beste was du machen kannst du suchst im Internet einen guten Test über den Monitor dort sind die Aussagen über den Helligkeitsgrad glaubhafter als die geschönten Zahlen des Herstellers.


----------



## djnoob (16. November 2010)

Danke Hulkyhardy1 

Eigentlich würde ich gleich bestellen tendiere mehr oder weniger zum Asus.
1. wegen dem Preis
2. wegen den vesa da ich eine vormontierte Wandhalterung besitze

Nur finde ich keine richtigen Reviews auf Deutsch.


----------



## Semih91 (16. November 2010)

Dann schau dir die Fazite auf Englisch an und versuche zu üerbsetzen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. November 2010)

Vieleicht hilft dir das hir weiter. Du känntest auch auf prad.de gehen dort kostet der Testbericht 2.50€, würde sich lohnen die Seite mach hervorragende Tests. Aber hir hat einer den Test von prad.de zusammen gefasst Link:
Asus ve246h Bericht und Kaufberatung, Erfahrungsbericht LGW2361V - ForumBase


----------



## djnoob (16. November 2010)

Ich bestelle mir den einfach mal und dann ziehe ich meinen eigenen Fazit. Denke ist das beste was man machen kann.

Habe gerade bezahlt und lese mal, mal schauen.
Scheint wirklich ein guter Hardcore Gamer Monitor zu sein. 
Na dann kann ich gleich bestellen.


----------



## Geko (19. November 2010)

Hast den Monitor mittlerweile bekommen?
Über einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## djnoob (19. November 2010)

Habe ihn soeben eingebaut und versuche mal bisschen einzustellen. Die Helligkeit ist einfach nur super. Habe gerade auf 75% und immer noch heller als mein alter.

Schön groß und vorallem 1920x 1080 ist einfach super.


----------



## Geko (19. November 2010)

Das hört sich doch mal gut an.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## djnoob (19. November 2010)

Danke dir. Also die Farben sind einfach Prächtig. Muss mich erstmal dran gewöhnen.


----------



## XeonB (25. November 2010)

Du hast also den VE246H von Asus - der interessiert mich auch - zufrieden? - zu empfehlen -schwanke zwischen VE246H und p2450h der BX2450 ist mir etwas zu teuer.


----------



## djnoob (25. November 2010)

Bin zufirden, da ich nicht alzu viel gehofft habe, kann es weiter empfehlen.

- Nach Spiel Wechsel ins Desktop kommt immer für eine Sekunde black Screen mit der Anzeige DVI.
 mich stört es nicht aber ist schon bissel nervig.

Ansonsten keine Schlieren, keine Pixelfehler und die Farben sind besser, als ich mir erhofft hatte. Auch die helligkeit ist sehr gut.


----------



## Mandata (29. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich überlege auch gerade mir einen der beiden Monitore (also Asus oder den Samsung) zu bestellen.
Was rechtfertigt den Preisunterschied von gut 50 € zwischen den beiden. Also was ist der Vorteil vom Samsung oder ist es einfach nur „Jammern auf hohem Niveau“ J
An sich ist mir der Preis egal..nur wenn beide doch gleich sind, muss man ja nicht die 50 € mehr zahlen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. November 2010)

Der Samsung hat LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung! Der Asus nicht. Ob es die 50€ mehr wert ist, schwierig. Ich persönlich finde das heute zu tage nur noch Monitore mit LED kaufen sollte schon alleine deswegen weil sie nur noch die Hälfte an Strom fressen.


----------



## montecuma (4. Dezember 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Der Samsung hat LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung! Der Asus nicht. Ob es die 50€ mehr wert ist, schwierig. Ich persönlich finde das heute zu tage nur noch Monitore mit LED kaufen sollte schon alleine deswegen weil sie nur noch die Hälfte an Strom fressen.



Normalerweiße stellt man bei non-LED Monitoren die Helligkeit ja auch von 100% auf 0-50% runter, damit man nicht erblindet. Die brauchen dann plötzlich auch nurnoch die Hälfte an Strom, was sich meist mit der Angabe von LED-Monitoren dann deckt.
Wie hell die LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist bzw. ob man die auch derart runterdrehen kann/muss weiß ich nicht, der Einspareffekt ist dabei auf jeden Fall dann geringer


----------



## corrrniii (17. Januar 2011)

guten abend die herren, 

da ich ebenfalls auf der suche nach einem 24" moni (hauptsächlich zum zocken) bin, bin ich durchs googeln nach einem thread, testbericht oder sonstigen beträgen, auf diesen hier gestoßen. 

es wurde ja mehrmals der samsung BX2450 genannt. jetzt habe ich mal nachgeschaut und habe zwei versionen von ihm gefunden. 

einmal BX2450
und BX2450L LED 

zweiterer mit LED ist sogar noch günstiger. 

viele grüße,

corni


----------



## Semih91 (17. Januar 2011)

Beides ist mit LED. Der BX2450L ist keine 24", sondern nur 23,6" groß. Und der wiegt etwas mehr, glaub ich. Sonst alles selbe


----------



## corrrniii (18. Januar 2011)

moin moin 

ah, vielen dank. wäre ja auch zu naheliegend gewesen.


----------

